# Do I indulge my wife



## effery (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all just joined the forum.
Dont actually have a motor home at the moment, but my wife has her heart set on the idea.  Cheap weekends away with the two young children, etc etc.....
what would be a good camper to start with, I have been looking at the renault trafic. but we would only be able to afford an old one. 
I am worried that the costs would escalate by the time you add tax, insurance, MOT, maintenance, storage, fuel. cheap weekends turn out to be not so cheap.

Nnyone selling any half decent cheap motor home in the midlands area ?


----------



## Beemer (Aug 6, 2014)

If you have a tight budget then really you should go for a vehicle that can be used as a daily drive, and can be adapted for overnight stops.
There are plenty of makes that would fit this idea, it is down to your preference and depth of pocket of course.  A vehicle that can do the shopping, kids to school and maybe carry tools, a dual purpose vehicle.
Someone on this forum once said every item in the camper van must have at least a dual purpose, and since then we have tried to stick to it, although some strange uses have emerged just so we can have it in the van!


----------



## new hippys (Aug 6, 2014)

effery said:


> Hi all just joined the forum.
> Dont actually have a motor home at the moment, but my wife has her heart set on the idea.  Cheap weekends away with the two young children, etc etc.....
> what would be a good camper to start with, I have been looking at the renault trafic. but we would only be able to afford an old one.
> I am worried that the costs would escalate by the time you add tax, insurance, MOT, maintenance, storage, fuel. cheap weekends turn out to be not so cheap.
> ...


 

we were in a similar situation just over a year ago,  first mistake I made was referring to a motorhome we looked at as a campervan...the lovely old dear put me straight with venom.  I thought I would find a good motorhome for around 5-6 grand.. I could have bought quite a few but they were in poor condition and older than I wanted. we looked at a few for 10k and just above, if theres one thing I have learned quickly is decent motorhomes do not come cheaply..at least..not to me. we also have two young kids and settled on a fiat ducato 2.8 jtd 5 berth. we paid good money for it but it was in good nick as they say with plenty of history.  I m sure if you look you will find something but be carefull. don t buy cheap just because its cheap. you have to take comfort and reliability into account. no point in buying something that's no fun to use. 

happy hunting

new hippys:camper:


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 6, 2014)

With 4 in the family, you really need to look at something a few steps up from a steel tent otherwise you might just as well save a heap of money and stick to a tent.

Then the vehicle becomes a special purpose vehicle rather than a daily driver and all of the costs of that vehicle need to be included in the costs of those few weekends away. If you were to ask an accountant, he would tell you to forget that idea and stay in the most expensive hotel you can find and save money.

Then also ask, where exactly do you propose to spend those idyllic weekends away. In a hidden clearing in a quiet forest, or overlooking a secluded wild coastline or lakeside under the trees with nobody else around for miles. Yes, they do exist somewhere in the world and there are thousands of them but maybe not anywhere close to you. The reality might be a crowded campground on a muddy field.

But the bottom line is probably that your wife will bear the brunt of the efforts to realise the dream so provided she takes off the rose-coloured glasses and researches things properly first, you would be foolish not to indulge her



if you can afford it.


----------



## invalid (Aug 6, 2014)

" researches things properly "
Not a truer word said, put the effort in and don't make any hasty decisions.
The saying, "A fool and their money are easily parted" was written in connection with buying a MH.
Choose a MH like you would choose a wife, both can be painful and costly mistakes.


----------



## GinaRon (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  We started two years ago because I wanted to get away more, in a Ford Frontier transit van, this was an old one but now I realise the price we paid was quite good, which supposedly slept 4, but as there was only two of us that did not matter.  I called her Freda and loved going out in her, we did CC CL sites to start with and then joined this forum and apart from meets have not visited a site since.  The one thing Freda did not have was a toilet and so we upgraded her for a motorhome which we love.  There are ups and downs to campervaning/motorhoming but if you like travelling around you can make it work but it is definitely not glamorous but it is wonderful fun.  My hubby indulged me and he now loves the motorhome as well.  :drive:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 6, 2014)

*Do the research.*

My advice is research research research & then more research. I spent 14 months looking for a motorhome before I committed to one, a 25 year old Talbot Express LPG & petrol. I paid £5000 & had 2 years of relatively trouble free camping. Decided to go for a slightly bigger one & bought a 15 year old converted ambulance, again after months of research, had another 2 years of relatively trouble free camping.

My friend bought a converted panel van for £9000, first one he looked at & it is a dogs breakfast. It has cost him another £1800 to get it thru the MOT & he has had it less then year. Leaks like a ruddy colander on wheels too.

Be prepared to travel a bit & take someone with you who is knowledgeable about mechanics, preferably savvy about motorhomes too. 
Ask loads of questions & get a demonstration on all the gizmo's, fridge, cooker, sockets, etc etc to see if they are working or not. Look & sniff for damp, better still, ask if there is a recent habitation report.

Once you get a motorhome you tend to become an addict of which there is no known cure. Symptoms are involuntary smugness, arm waving at other motorhomers, obsessive cleaning & talking motorhomes & comparing if yours is bigger, flashier than theirs & if it isn't you just don't care because it is your pet motorhome & it is what you do with it which is all that matters.

Good luck.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2014)

*mini bus*

I've just bought a minibus 53 plate ripped out the 17 seats and turned it into a camper cost
Bus £3,900 fleabay
Seating / bed already had in garage out of an old caravan 
Cupboards B&Q wall cupboards fastened to van floor as they are narrower cost £160 inc doors
Spinflo 2 ring burner with grill had in garage originally cost £175
I spent another £1,100 on cam belt new tires full inspection full service
About another £70 on curtains and scews nails gap gun and incidentals. 
Total cost so far £5,413 and we have been away camping most weeks since we bought it at the back end of May.
So they don't have to cost the earth but research is the key.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun.

Already lots of very good advice posted before, so take your time, choose carefully and dont be afraid to ask any questions, you will not be belittled, we all had to start somwhere.

:welcome::camper::have fun::drive: :goodluck:


----------



## invalid (Aug 6, 2014)

Just a small footnote, become a full member, put down your location, you never know you might be near one of the many MH nuts who may advise you.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

I can only recommend you follow the excellent advise given by previous posters, much more experience than myself.
I had my heart set on a panel van conversion but decided myself the dog and occasionally the son and daughter would be a tight fit to say the least lol ! I also wanted all the luxuries of home, toilet, shower and full cooker. 
Finally decided after months of research on a coachbuilt, still not sure if the layout is ideal but the freedom it gives me is wonderful. Only wish circumstances had allowed me to do it years ago.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi campervan,

Don't say anything about the Bar:tongue::danger:

Snowbirds.:dance::sleep-040:



campervanannie said:


> I've just bought a minibus 53 plate ripped out the 17 seats and turned it into a camper cost
> Bus £3,900 fleabay
> Seating / bed already had in garage out of an old caravan
> Cupboards B&Q wall cupboards fastened to van floor as they are narrower cost £160 inc doors
> ...


----------



## witzend (Aug 6, 2014)

Check motor home dealers and motor home shows have a good look around to get a idea of whats available I don't really think it's going to be  cheap though


----------



## MJK (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi and welcome....
I got my van 4 years ago.. Its old, slow and noisy,  but I love it.
Down in St Ives at mo, 320 miles from home and making the most of it.
All the advice been given is brill...
I did by on impulse. .. on the way home from the pub one night...
Hey ho... but shes lovely and we all love it...
Go with your heart I say.... lol.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi campervan,
> 
> Don't say anything about the Bar:tongue::danger:
> 
> Snowbirds.:dance::sleep-040:



Didn't want to scare them off by telling them about the mobile bar.


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 6, 2014)

There is a very good free facebook group you can join easily " motorhome buy sell " they have all sorts on there, eg at the moment there is a classic pilote a class 1993 low mileage for £8000ovno going up to an elegance 55plate for £40,000 with several in between, most seem reasonably priced there are a couple of dealers on there as well but up front, as with all things buyer beware.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 6, 2014)

You dont say if you have a car. If so then a caravan is a much cheaper option.  You could pay for a summer static site and change it each year.  Then popping away at weekends as often as possible is a reality. The more you use it then the more cost effective it is. I was looking at this option originally due to cost but then decided that buzzing off in the family car for a month at a time was not very fair on him indoors. Settled for a small medium priced van, but this is not about cost its about lifestyle. You could manage a lot of holidays in a cheap hotel,  or a youth hostel for the price of a van.


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 6, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I've just bought a minibus 53 plate ripped out the 17 seats and turned it into a camper cost
> Bus £3,900 fleabay
> Seating / bed already had in garage out of an old caravan
> Cupboards B&Q wall cupboards fastened to van floor as they are narrower cost £160 inc doors
> ...





Annie you researched :O , I'm sure you posted something like " oh what have I done ... I've just bought a van on fleabay without better half being aware


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2014)

*absolutely correct*



StevenJ said:


> Annie you researched :O , I'm sure you posted something like " oh what have I done ... I've just bought a van on fleabay without better half being aware



Yes absolutely correct but prior to this impulsive purchase I have 35 years of owning and driving campers of all shapes and sizes from a Bedford rascal to an all singing and dancing MH so in my case 35 years of research. However when I purchased my first van I took my dad with me who had xxx years experience (not sure how many years he had) I have been lucky and not bought a turkey YET.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 6, 2014)

ready built vans onley get cheap when there old and dodgy , few exeptions , or you could self build if you are good with your hands but it takes time to do right and here a we pointer,pics below.these can be bought from £3500 to £8000 this one is 8 with about 80 though miles. and some smaller ones like mine turn up last picy.


----------



## Deadsfo (Aug 6, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Hi and wellcome.
> 
> I can only recommend you follow the excellent advise given by previous posters, much more experience than myself.
> I had my heart set on a panel van conversion but decided myself the dog and occasionally the son and daughter would be a tight fit to say the least lol ! I also wanted all the luxuries of home, toilet, shower and full cooker.
> ...



The key sentence there is 'only wish circumstances had allowed me to do it years ago' tempes fugit my friends tempes fugit!!


----------



## Tow Itch (Aug 7, 2014)

effery said:


> Hi all just joined the forum.
> Dont actually have a motor home at the moment, but my wife has her heart set on the idea.  Cheap weekends away with the two young children, etc etc.....
> what would be a good camper to start with, I have been looking at the renault trafic. but we would only be able to afford an old one.
> I am worried that the costs would escalate by the time you add tax, insurance, MOT, maintenance, storage, fuel. cheap weekends turn out to be not so cheap.
> ...




Hello effery
First of all I'll explain I don't own a motorhome either. I use this site as a source of ideas as I moderate on a camping based forum. Hopefully I throw a few ideas back.
Desperately puzzled by this as everyone else says research research research, but as Wint says (post no 7) there are too many variables that you are not telling us to allow us to give you sensible info. 
So having said that I'll still try.
What does your wife actually want. Now having been married I realise that quantum physics might be slightly easier to understand but I'd suggest you persevere in trying to understand about this.
What do you two bring to this. What is your experience of motorhoming, caravanning or camping. If both of you have experience great if only one of you has a history and loved it it could be source of conflict. Neither of you have any history I'd treat things with caution. The zeitgeist(not as good as the term for cat lovers but todays word of the day) of the late noughties and early tens was staycation. Now I have always loved camping from 4 teenagers sharing a tent, to lightweight backpack camping in Europe ,to motorcycle camping and latterly caravanning or a folding camper. So as I love camping and like many who love something we don't tend to hear the opposition. Still I can tell you people try camping and hate it to the nth degree. Bar pushing equipment and site prices up the great staycation movement was pants.
 Linked is an eBay search for completed listings on family tents. Now bar that sold by obvious traders look what fraction of the original price a barely used or in good condition tent makes. (OK it's eBay those terms mean???) I'd say 25% or less, unless the sale preceded a Bank Holiday weekend or large festival. family tents | eBay
You may have spotted that your not after buying a tent. This is where I'm looking at the essence of what your missus might want.
There is a sliding scale of purchase price versus luxury. A tent may provide a cheap weekend away but might be so stark the experience is almost guaranteed to be negative. A 30ft+ Winnebago might provide luxury but isn't cheap and you might still detest it.

 You are probably getting into at least 5K to buy into a motorhome and I'd suggest unless you have a friend in the know that will only provide limited space and every chance of mechanical failure. This is a good time to think about what scene of domestic bliss your missus is expecting. You have young kids not every day will be sunny. Will it be ludo with no space to move or does she want some space for the kids? Moonraker 2 (post 19) sensibly suggested the idea of a caravan. A crap caravan can easily come in at sub 2K especially over winter. Though can you tow it (how big is the car do you/missus have a post 97 driving licence?) do you have storage space.  You specifically chose a wildcamping site to enquire about a motorhome. Well wildcamping decreases your site fees but if you have ploughed £5K into a motorhome which I doubt you'd be confident enough to wild in straight away you've made quite a commitment.

Next sliding scale speed of getting away against cost. If we go from motorcaravan to caravan to tent with each getting a little (or lot) more complex to pack and set up but being cheaper. (BTW if you don't see the tent as being complex there is; the erection, break down, where all the kit goes, do we tow it all in a trailer, how do we pack up if it rains {if bought second hand desert it seems to be the modern solution} we've bought a trailer for our camping stuff now where does the rest of the kit go)

Now my original bit is that there is an intermediate step between caravan and tent, the folding camper. Actually there are two stages the folding camper and the trailer tent. What is the difference between the two you ask? About £4K if buying new says I. Actually with folding campers the base unit erects without the need for guys so you can do a reasonably quick erect and break down. Caution they may go up and down in sub 20 mins but it's the packing that takes hours. Also like a caravan awnings take time. The downside is the how do we pack up when it's raining question. My solution is using a Dandy which is PVC not canvas nor Acrylic. The biggest of the small ones gives about 6' square habitation space plus fixed bed space. With the awning giving an extra 13' 6" by 6' 1991 DANDY DESIGNER  and the larger ones can provide about 9' 6" by 6' 6" plus beds with awnings of about 13' 6" by 6". 1997 DANDY DESTINY Don't look at the prices shown you could find a good example of the 1st from about £800.00 upwards and a good example of the second from around £1700.00 upwards. Now even accepting limitations of cheap caravans I've seen seen them become right money pits. Other than buying a Dandy with a rotten floor (more infrequent than on a caravan) suspension is the most expensive replacement at about £250.00 if done DIY. Other than that a pop riveter is the only tool needed. They are also quite warm mine came with a 2Kw gas heater in the floor and I've camped in winter (in comfort) several times. They have a lifespan of over 40 years (I own a second one from the 1970s) I don't think you could lose more than £400.00 between buying and selling and often are sold for what they were bought for or more.      
Dear all I do promise this is my one attempt to subvert anyone into PVC fetishism but in this case it may be a good low cost introduction option.

OK with a caravan and certainly with a Dandy you can't wildcamp so it limits options but if say £1,000.00 was budgeted to sites (yes prison camps say the strident) how many nights camping would that buy, especially if used on certified locations or sites. Possibly the pleasures (or otherwise) of group camping with a C&CC or CC district associations or specialist interest groups. All good low cost options with the OP and family not left on their own to puzzle things out. A £1,000.00 and a damn sight more can be lost in an instant if buying a motorhome. Are the CC and C&CC good ideas when kids get to an age where they are too young to wander far but want other kids around them?
Yes they could just buy a cheap van go off and be ridiculously happy but I'm looking at a staged route with minimum cost that isn't too much like wearing hair shirts where they can then start to experience what they like or don't like and what they might want to progress to.


----------

